
Show HN: Party Bot – A bot that helps find parties happening near you - partywithalocal
http://partybot.partywithalocal.com/
======
kuisch
Why the conversational UI? Think there are few problems that are best solved
by chatbots, party-planning doesn't seem to be one of them.

~~~
spencerboy
Why not though? It's faster & easier being sent a (limited) list of curated
events in chat than having to search for them on Facebook or other sites. Plus
the weekly broadcast is a nice touch.

------
spencerboy
Looks cool! Great design & funny chat. Not that many events in my area but
some good ones, this has a lot of potential!

------
partywithalocal
Love to hear some feedback on Party Bot from the HN community

